# Wood/coal stoves and furnances



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wood/coal stoves and furnances . So many options . Cast , steel, Stoves, Furnaces stand alone add ons. Only one thing I know for sure for me it must be dual coal or wood.
Time has convinced me wood pellet type are out. 
I have wanted to put a smaller Stove up stairs , but this has turn into a lot of work picking the best option. No madder how I look at it the Furnace type make more sense all around safer and more efficient. They just don't look as sexy in the living space.
Cast iron type are dangerous and waste a lot of heat. Flood the thread with your ideas thoughts and systems.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

This is what we have had for ten years now. My brother has one as well. Neither one of us have had a problem other than cracked fire brick.
Wood furnaces : Caddy - E.P.A. wood or wood-electric combination furnace


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I have seen a few of these in action and they are VERY nice. But that comes with a hefty price tag too.

Defiant FlexBurn Wood Burning Stoves by Vermont Castings


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

So much to say, but I'll try to boil it down some. Coal is going to give you the highest btu/pound of fuel. Wood is normally cheapest. There is nothing wrong with cast iron or steel plate stoves. I feel that furnaces are the smartest way to go for someplace where there isn't someone home all the time. Other than that, I think they're ugly and keeping them in the basement is a fitting reward.

I think your opinion of cast iron/steel stoves is out of date. Modern airtight stoves, especially ones with a catalytic burner, are quite efficient at extracting heat. If you add a stck heat exchanger, it gets even better.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Add on down stairs work very well . Good American made product. I just wanted some thing upstairs that would be worth while yet not over kill. There are just so many out there now. I would love to have a real round cast Iron one but they just don't fit in well to the area.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The Add on down stairs work very well . Good American made product. I just wanted some thing upstairs that would be worth while yet not over kill. There are just so many out there now. I would love to have a real round cast Iron one but they just don't fit in well to the area.
thepeachtree is right on the add ons they just don't look right anywhere.
I have a saving account set up saving for one of these I will have it some day
https://www.lehmans.com/p-109-heartland-oval-wood-cookstove-with-reservoir.aspx


----------



## NavySEAL (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a stove like that and our main stove is a Waterford......remove deco top and you can cook........my first 19 years were in a house with coal stoves.....I loves them....even like the smell of coal burning.........guess I know where my ultimate destination is.......fire and brimstone



Smitty901 said:


> The Add on down stairs work very well . Good American made product. I just wanted some thing upstairs that would be worth while yet not over kill. There are just so many out there now. I would love to have a real round cast Iron one but they just don't fit in well to the area.
> thepeachtree is right on the add ons they just don't look right anywhere.
> I have a saving account set up saving for one of these I will have it some day
> https://www.lehmans.com/p-109-heartland-oval-wood-cookstove-with-reservoir.aspx


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The small Jotul Stove is all we need in the warm Southeast.


----------



## rjd25 (Nov 27, 2014)

I have the Vermont Castings Defiant. It heats my whole house in the cold northeast. I wish the burn time was a little longer but that may be due to my ineptitude at operating it efficiently.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> The Add on down stairs work very well . Good American made product. I just wanted some thing upstairs that would be worth while yet not over kill. There are just so many out there now. I would love to have a real round cast Iron one but they just don't fit in well to the area.


Too bad you can't take a trip to my area. There are a number of wood/coal stove/furnace dealers in this area. You live near the Amish and you get to expect it. I've been to most of them and the variety is amazing.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> The Add on down stairs work very well . Good American made product. I just wanted some thing upstairs that would be worth while yet not over kill. There are just so many out there now. I would love to have a real round cast Iron one but they just don't fit in well to the area.
> thepeachtree is right on the add ons they just don't look right anywhere.
> I have a saving account set up saving for one of these I will have it some day
> https://www.lehmans.com/p-109-heartland-oval-wood-cookstove-with-reservoir.aspx


I wish you could visit me. Lehman's is about a 30 minute drive from here. I've seen your stove on the showroom floor and it is a handsome thing. Available in more than black, of course. You don't need much more than that stove and a Hoosier cabinet.


----------

